#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2018-01-14
<efnetnews> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS icqcklt: ubuntulog3 mariogrip ralsina ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<efnetnews> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS mdfhwuo: cyphermox mariogrip StanleyHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<efnetnews> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS tpwprumw: chihchun_afk charles rmescandon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<efnetnews> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS qxqgdt: ubuntulog3 chihchun_afk ralsina â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<efnetnews> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS nxagyrbjlp: inetpro Trevinho chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<efnetnews> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS hdqot: cyphermox niemeyer Trevinho ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<efnetnews> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS mcaeloqfj: StanleyHsiao ralsina mariogrip ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
